# Chaparral WMA



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

I was drawn for the Archery Deer hunt on the Chaparral WMA Dec. 12-13,
2nd time in 3 years! Hopefully i'll have better luck this time around. What area of the ranch is your favorite?


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!
I drew the 3rd - 6th hunt. Second time ever putting in for this location. I don't know a thing about this place. Any tips or pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

All the compartment within the ranch are good. spend the first day scouting your compartment looking for scraps & rubs. put corn on the senderos and watch where the deer come out to eat. don't use a pop up blind they only scare deer. brush in a ground blind up wind where you think the deer will cross, good luck you'll need it. this will be my 4th hunt there and still haven't harvest a buck.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

I imagine that is a tough bow hunt on that place. I've dove/quail hunted it many times and never seen a buck, granted, a bunch of people driving and walking around shooting.
I've always liked that compartment right behind the campground, never got drawn for a deer hunt, but seemed some good places in there


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations and good luck!

TH


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Blocker pasture an Jay pasture are excellent 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## seinenet (Aug 1, 2006)

*Chap Buck*

Finally got it done at the Chaparral last year. got him back from the taxidermist a few weeks ago. Turned out nice. Hope to get drawn again this year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A very sincere congrats to take that buck with a bow on property you don't have intimate knowledge of. Wow!:cheers:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Incredible. Nice job.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

